

JSX Looks Like an Abomination but It's Good for You - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/jsx-looks-like-an-abomination-1c1ec351a918

======
explorigin
I just read your article and I can't agree.

JSX is bad because: \- multiple intermixed syntaxes increases cognitive load
\- it requires a pre-compile step (that in some cases makes your payload
larger)

Inline-styles are bad because: \- they take precedence over explicit style
tags (this makes overriding these styles more difficult. Theming anyone?) \-
slows down DOM rendering \- increases memory usage \- decreases code
readability

I appreciate your points but they seem to only consider a small number of use-
cases. I suggest looking at how Mithril builds its virtual-dom. It's smaller
to write, intuitive and just Javascript.

